# Any Deliv drivers here!



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Just wanted to get the feedback for Deliv, are they still there, how they doing, any increase in hours for drivers??


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

your best staying with amazon and doing deliv in off hrs


----------

